#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Невежество Германа Гессэ

## Eugeny

Посмотрел недавно фильм по книге "Сидхартха".Хочу сказать что Гессе нужно ставить двойку.Сюжет настолько нелеп,что сразу видно,что автор не вникал в буддизм.Юный брамин живет дома с отцом брамином,значит практикует он медитацию,потом заявляет,мол проку от медитации нет,никаких эффектов не дает(вопрос как же он практиковал,что никаких эффектов?).Далее идет еще веселее решает юный брамин отправиться в странствия искать учителя,находит будду,и говорит мол,что с помощью учения нельзя достичь освобождения,и уходит от будды(Ну и баран,упустил такую возможность,перед ним живой будда) далее опять весело через полфильма он встречает куртизантку,и у них там завязываются бурные сексуальные ночи,в конце герой заявляет,мол я просветлел,и увидел истину.Внимание вопрос,каким креном он просветлел без практики и учителя.Или его сексуальные ночи просветлили,если так,то уже давно бы все кто занимается сексом просветленными ходили.Вообщем ставлю гессе неуд за изучение восточных учений.

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> каким креном он просветлел без практики и учителя,


А кто сказал, что он действительно достиг Просветления  :Smilie: ?

----------


## Eugeny

Pema Kalzang
так вот и я о том же

----------


## Алексей Е

Оставьте уже Гессе в покое.

----------

Aion (03.09.2011), Kamal (05.08.2011), Кузьмич (19.07.2011), Маркион (04.01.2013), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.07.2011), Федор Ф (18.07.2011)

----------


## Майя П

А судьи кто? собственно, те кто оценивают, сами КТО и ЧЕГО добились?))) как на лавочке с семками....

----------

Denli (30.07.2011), Буль (18.07.2011)

----------


## Евгений Грейт

Почему Вы по фильму судите о книге?

----------

Алексей Е (20.07.2011)

----------


## Ho Shim

Книгу читали? Ждем с нетерпением экспертизы по тексту   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Федор Ф

Вообще-то книга о духовных поисках, об обретении личного опыта, с которым и приходит мудрость. Не имея этой мудрости герой не мог принять и осознать учение. Когда он ее обрел, тогда и нашел Истину.
Будда тоже искал. Не сразу стал Просветленным.
Читайте вдумчиво серьезные книги.

----------

Aion (03.09.2011), Don (19.07.2011), Kamal (05.08.2011), Алексей Е (20.07.2011), Винд (18.07.2011), Маркион (04.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.07.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

Гессе хороший писатель. Но не буддист, конечно. С т.з. буддизма к нему, конечно, есть претензии. С т.з. литературы - нет. Наверно, имеет смысл к художественной литературе относиться соответственно. Для него раскрыть жизнь человека, его личный путь было важнее, чем правильно отразить Учение.

----------

Aion (03.09.2011), Ho Shim (18.07.2011), Kamal (05.08.2011), Lungrig (28.07.2011), Алексей Е (20.07.2011), Маркион (04.01.2013), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.07.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (18.07.2011), Чиффа (01.08.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

Всем, кому Гессе не понятен/не нравится, могут потренироваться на... http://flibusta.net/b/60826/read






> Говорят, что спустя пятьдесят три года после освобождения он вернулся из Золотого Облака, чтобы еще раз бросить вызов Небесам, воспротивиться Порядку Жизни и богам, установившим этот Порядок. Его приверженцы молились о его возвращении, хотя их молитвы были греховными, ибо молитва не должна тревожить того, кто ушел в Нирвану, независимо от обстоятельств, вызвавших его уход. Тем не менее, носители шафрановых одежд молились, что Он, Меч, Манджусри, снова пришел к ним. И Бодисатва, говорят, услышал…
> 
> Тот, чьи желания были задушены, Кто не имеет связи с корнями, Чье пастбище — пустота, Неотмеченная и свободная — Того тропа так же неведома, Как у птиц в небесах.
> 
> Дхаммапада (93)

----------

Велеслав (28.07.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (18.07.2011)

----------


## Винд

> Вообщем ставлю гессе неуд за изучение восточных учений.


Так Вы сделайте столько же сколько Гессе, потом и оценивайте  :Confused: 
Согласен пожалуй, что "книга о духовных поисках, об обретении личного опыта ... " а не о Дхарме и востоковедении. Из книги поэтому не может быть вывода о глубине знаний Гессе.

----------

Алексей Е (27.02.2015), Велеслав (28.07.2011), Федор Ф (18.07.2011)

----------


## Алексей Самохин

Я прочитал Сидхартху когда еще совсем ничего не знал ни о Будде ни о буддизме, и она произвела на меня очень сильное воздействие. И сейчас она одна из любимых книг.
Советую почитать книгу.

----------

Olle (18.07.2011), Алексей Е (20.07.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (19.07.2011), Чиффа (01.08.2011)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Мне Гессе нравится,  но вот эта книжка не очень.

Больше нравится "Паломничество в Страну Востока" и "Игра в Биссер".

После того, как я прочитал последнюю книгу второй раз, я так впечатлился, что решил присмотреться к традициям, в которых практикуют медитацию.

А спустя пару месяцев, мне случайно попалось на глаза описание Обетов Бодхисаттвы...

----------


## Винд

> Мне Гессе нравится,  но вот эта книжка не очень. Больше нравится "Паломничество в Страну Востока" и "Игра в Биссер".


Надо же, а мне с точностью до наоборот. После Сидхартхи бросился на Бисер и быстро остыл ...  :Smilie:

----------

Алексей Самохин (20.07.2011)

----------


## Don

Уж лучше  Гессе, чем  Лобсанг Рампа ! :Wink:

----------

Aion (03.09.2011), Ersh (19.07.2011), Lungrig (28.07.2011), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (21.07.2011), Велеслав (28.07.2011), Маркион (04.01.2013), Сергей Хос (28.07.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (22.07.2011), Чиффа (01.08.2011)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

Eugeny, Вы знаете, мне кажется Вы слишком требовательны к Гессе. он писатель. причем писатель художественной литературы. а вы к нему с мерками как будто он буддолог. тоже претензии можно применит к ооочень многим сценаристом и шоумэнам нещадно эксплуатирующим образ Будды.

----------

Ersh (22.07.2011), Маркион (04.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.07.2011)

----------


## Мага

> Или его сексуальные ночи просветлили,если так,то уже давно бы все кто занимается сексом просветленными ходили.Вообщем ставлю гессе неуд за изучение восточных учений.


 В книге он ушел от Камалы(куртизанки), оставил богатый дом, снял драгоценности и поселился на реке в одиночестве(сначала - со стариком, который перевозил на другой берег). Именно там он и стал мудрее, а не во время ночей с куртизанкой(но и они были важным этапом в его пути - он бы не смог отринуть мир, если б его не познал). И не помню даже, говорилось ли в книге прямо, что он достиг просветления..

 По Гессе учиться буддизму не имеет смысла, но книга хорошая. И написана красиво))

----------

Велеслав (28.07.2011)

----------


## Gaurnar

Не удержался и даже прочитал данное произведение  :Smilie: 




> Именно там он и стал мудрее, а не во время ночей с куртизанкой(но и они были важным этапом в его пути - он бы не смог отринуть мир, если б его не познал).


Вот-вот. Более того, там достаточно долго и ярко описывается, насколько главному герою надоела роскошь, разврат и вообще погоня за материальным богатством.

А просветления ( _по крайне мере таким, каким его видит автор_ ) он достиг. Его состояние в конце произведения сравнивается с состоянием всех "святых", в т.ч. Будды.

----------


## Мага

> Вот-вот. Более того, там достаточно долго и ярко описывается, насколько главному герою надоела роскошь, разврат и вообще погоня за материальным богатством.
> 
> А просветления ( _по крайне мере таким, каким его видит автор_ ) он достиг. Его состояние в конце произведения сравнивается с состоянием всех "святых", в т.ч. Будды.


 Да, наверное, достиг все-таки. Я давно читала)
 Кстати, если воспринимать реку и старика, перевозящего на другой берег как метафору, то можно сказать, что у него и учитель был)) Выходит, в этой книге какие-то этапы пути были описаны прямо, а какие-то переданы через сравнение))

----------


## Gaurnar

> Кстати, если воспринимать реку и старика, перевозящего на другой берег как метафору, то можно сказать, что у него и учитель был))


А почему как метафору? Там вроде прямо говориться, что "просветления" он достиг, собственно, наблюдая за рекой  :Smilie:

----------


## Мага

Потому,что "переход на другой берег" часто, в том числе в сутрах, символизирует просветление(река - сансара, переплывший ее - достигший нирваны).

----------


## Ким Банг Кок

Гессе написал художественную книгу о нравственных поисках человека, а не буддийскую. Соответственно и оценивать его нужно с этих позиций. Похожие проблемы, только в эпоху 20 века описаны в романе Сомерсета Моэма "Острие бритвы". Как художественная литература, зарубежная класскика 20 века это все очень интересно, но серьезно обсуждать эти книги с позиций наличия/отсутствия в них буддийских идей, взглядов, на мой взгляд, нецелесообразно и лишено смысла.

----------

Aion (03.09.2011), Ersh (03.09.2011), Ho Shim (03.09.2011), Pema Sonam (03.09.2011), Алексей Е (03.09.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Как художественная литература, зарубежная класскика 20 века это все очень интересно, но серьезно обсуждать эти книги с позиций наличия/отсутствия в них буддийских идей, взглядов, на мой взгляд, нецелесообразно и лишено смысла.


Согласен с оценкой художественной литературы 20 века. Мне она тоже очень нравится. По поводу буддийских идей - это спорный вопрос. Буддийские идеи  - это ведь не нечто, оторванное от жизни человека, внутренней и внешней. Так или иначе, они переплетаются с любыми жизненными ситуациями и переживаниями. И чем глубже и серьезнее писатель, тем вернее он приближается к этим идеям, даже если не совпадает абсолютно. Так что, если буддизм хоть как-то просматривается в мировоззрении писателя, то стоит только порадоваться этому.

----------

